# DSi Downloader, another scam...



## Gullwing (Feb 17, 2010)

OMG... Check this out.... http://www.dsidownloader.com/index.htm
It is sooo fake. Oh and check the testimonials. Who could really believe this?


----------



## DCG (Feb 17, 2010)

I think this is the Dsi version of DSdownloader (thought that site was fake as hell aswell)  so I think this is a fake too.


----------



## pacha69 (Feb 17, 2010)

All testimonials posted in 2 days and then nothing


----------



## nico445 (Feb 17, 2010)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> OMG... Check this out.... http://www.dsidownloader.com/index.htm
> It is sooo fake. Oh and check the testimonials. Who could really believe this?


old people. they think paying one time for all the games is just great probably even though you can get it for 100% free (except the flashcard costs)


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 17, 2010)

Thats bad and all, but I don't think reporting it here will actually do anything


----------



## redact (Feb 17, 2010)

[email protected]&ted


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 17, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Thats bad and all, but I don't think reporting it here will actually do anything


It might - some1 bound to fall for it at some point - but with this warning perhaps not as many as you'll think


----------



## House Spider (Feb 17, 2010)

This is a scam?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Why the fuck did I fall for it?


----------



## Gullwing (Feb 18, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> This is a scam?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really did?


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 18, 2010)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> N64Temp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he did, he's on the wrong site now


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Feb 18, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> DSi Downloader brings you the most up to date software for your DSi. With your membership to DSi Downloader you can get all the latest software for your DSi.
> 
> OMG you can update your DSi's firmware for only $39!
> 
> QUOTECombine this with full 24/7 Support and also *the largest database of DSi Games, Movies & Music on the internet*. You cannot go wrong with a membership to DSi Downloader!



And they also have the biggest collection of media downloads on the net! how can I have not heard of them before!?!


----------



## WildWon (Feb 18, 2010)

wait wait wait. This allows for GBA slot attachments!?

I'M IN!


----------



## Blue-K (Feb 18, 2010)

I realy like that you can watch TV and chat with your friends through the integrated messenger. It's also awesome that all Torrent-Sites get beaten by one site in the content...goodbye Transmission+Torrents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

As soon as I have the money, I'll buy it...







...not. This is even more worse than the Wii-Scam. At least you get (sometimes) working things with the WiiScam...


----------



## Sylar1 (Feb 18, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> wait wait wait. This allows for GBA slot attachments!?
> 
> I'M IN!



Oh
My
Gosh

they have mad it so you can download a gba slot attachment, these guys rule, they must be wizards.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 19, 2010)

Sylar1 said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as they don't let me download a car, I won't buy any of their stuff.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 19, 2010)

BWAHAHAHA!  Where's that link to report piracy to Nintendo when you need it?


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 19, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> BWAHAHAHA!  Where's that link to report piracy to Nintendo when you need it?


http://ap.nintendo.com/report/
I'd say go ahead


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 19, 2010)

I wonder if anyone's ever sent fake reports there...


----------



## Magmorph (Feb 19, 2010)

"We provide you 24X7 service."

24X7 service; that's almost 170 service.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 19, 2010)

That's a lot of service.


----------



## Forstride (Feb 20, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually reported that one Wii scam website someone posted a week or so ago.  I might have to do it for this, too...

Ah man, things just keep getting funnier and funnier every time one of these idiotic scams shows up.

Also, wouldn't that be great if it said somewhere in the "tutorial" for this scam that you had to order a DSi-compatible flashcard separately?  And then, they say after you have that, you need to get a microSD card...


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 20, 2010)

i know its a scam but how does this work? do they give you a flashcart?


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 20, 2010)

you pay to download roms fail


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Feb 20, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> i know its a scam but how does this work? do they give you a flashcart?


It doesnt work at all.
I know this because I saw a thread in another site and the guy got scammed.
You dont even get to download roms which you can get for free at other places.


----------



## Forstride (Feb 28, 2010)

Sorry for bumping this topic from 7 days ago...But the site got shut down apparently.  Either Nintendo shut it down, or the site decided to before Nintendo would have.


----------



## Snorlax (Feb 28, 2010)

Yep, it's gone. o:
Still, the screenshots from the replies look hillarious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stupid scammers.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yayz!


----------

